# YouTube Party: Saturday Morning Cartoon Intros



## MadPlumber (Nov 20, 2007)

This idea is directly based from how I spent New Year's Eve with some friends last year.  We rattled off names of cartoons and kids' shows we watched back in the 80s and 90s and looked at the opening title sequences.  Sometimes, I'll be damned to have ever heard of some of the shows they found!  So, I thought I might like to see how this thread might evolve.  So, I'll start out with this show from my youth:

*COPS: Central Organization of Police Specialists*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dmucx-c9ig[/youtube]

In retrospect, I think this show might have been visually and culturally inspired by RoboCop.  Also in retrospect, I can't believe I actually watched this show!  This video is just another typical example of a show intro that is better than the *whole show!!*  I mean, you got to admit, the animation is pretty good and I love that synthesizer theme!

_Edited to incorporate YouTube tags._


----------



## Magica (Nov 20, 2007)

Snagged from my YouTube fav's

David the Gnome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAphcvZaS8I
Bobby's World: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6xqamEd8s0
Inspector Gadget: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzLwLRCkXu4
Sharon Lois & Bram's Elephant Show: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xul7waCH590
Dinosaucers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjhJSD8RU4k
Hammerman (MC Hammer cartoon): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8WYh8uz3pQ
Megaman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akJygsSXcjw
Muppet Babies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaGFYFLvcdY

30 Minutes of 80's Cartoon Intros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bto7l3cKhvk
30 Minutes of 90's Cartoon Intros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmcKGcKW76M


----------



## webkilla (Nov 20, 2007)

gods... hammerman's intro sucked so hard - it didn't even rhyme well "who here's mc hammer, with his magic... shoes?"

but its all good

a few days ago i watch over 4 hours of intros on youtube...


----------



## MadPlumber (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, that Mega Man one is pretty hardcore.  Thanks for sharing that one!

Okay, well here's five minutes of *Transformers* opening titles and closing credits.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf67hUPSMuw[/youtube]

I don't think I watched Transformers as a kid.  I don't understand why they even have lasers.  What's the point of shooting each other?  I like the theme song.

_Edited to incorporate YouTube tags._


----------



## MadPlumber (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm, not much input on this one.

*[ALF Tales]*  Cartoon based on the sitcom.
*[Alvin and the Chipmunks]*  1980s, I believe.
*[The Bugs Bunny & Tweety Show]*  Ageless shorts ...
*[Camp Candy]*  Starring John Candy.
*[Count Duckula]*  Long before I knew there was a United Kingdom ...
*[Dennis the Menace]*  Cartoon featuring Phil Hartman.
*[Garfield & Friends]*  Lorenzo Music *is* Garfield.
*[Jem]*  One of my sister's shows.  Rotoscoping, big time.
*[Silverhawks]*  One of my shows.
*[X-Men]*  American version.
*[X-Men (Japanese Opening 1)]*  Very curious.  Beware: obnoxious J-Pop.
*[X-Men (Japanese Opening 2)]*  More curiousity.


----------



## Kyouryuu (Nov 24, 2007)

Did you know that the Mega Man cartoon originally wasn't so... buff and muscular?  There was a version of the intro I saw a long time ago where everything was rendered in a retro-anime look (like the Japanese game covers themselves).  At the time, well before we were inundated with Pokemon, that look didn't resonate well with viewers, so they reshaped it into a more traditional "American" mold.  Could have been worse.  They could have taken a geriatric fellow in a blue and yellow jumpsuit and given him a pistol to shoot robots with.  Amusing, just like that intro to Inspector Gadget where he has Inspector Clouseau's mustache. :lol:

C.O.P.S. was pretty neat, for the intro at least.  I think many are surprised at the quality of the animation in that sequence.  The rest of the show was as corny and cheeseball as anything else in the 80s, in the most glorious way, of course.  Also loved Dinosaucers, The Real Ghostbusters, and Inspector Gadget, and TMNT.

Speaking of nice animation, the Disney Afternoon shows were very good.  Duck Tales (woo hoo), Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, a bunch I'm forgetting.  Surprisingly, YouTube has these intros in multiple languages.  It's funny hearing the many variations of Darkwing's "Let's get dangerous" line.  Clear the propeller!

Although I never saw the cartoon, M.A.S.K. has one of those intros that defines everything that is neat about 80s cartoons.

Oh, and I can't forget Animaniacs and Freakazoid.  Both of those aged remarkably well because as I get older, I pick up on more of the sly in-jokes. XD

In my opinion, though, the coolest intro is probably the one to Batman: The Animated Series.  It was so beautifully rendered, had surprisingly dark and foreboding plots and characters, and was just well beyond its format.


----------



## Esplender (Nov 24, 2007)

I really wanna do a cover of the second one, one day.

Swat Kats: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUcEElPqSfM
Swat Kats (Alternate intro): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TdqpWiBliw

Edit: Corrected links


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 24, 2007)

this has brought back so meny cool memorys for me ^^


----------



## cyberklaw (Nov 26, 2007)

OK, I'll contribute a few I like... 

Centurions - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szjcCB8m3G8
Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87OboKpbhN0
Galaxy Rangers - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx-OGP0vrKk


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 27, 2007)

Gargoyles - Season 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OV27r65trI

(Couldn't find the Season 1 intro, it had no dialog.)


----------



## Magica (Nov 29, 2007)

Classic Nickelodeon Cartoon Intros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5P5yqPxqnQ
Classic Nickelodeon Show Intros (Non-cartoon): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlfkAFcFT50
Disney Channel Intros from the 1990s: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ZZkBENcZw
Fox Kids Intros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmUKe6Lcax0
Hannah-Barbera cartoon Intros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1ZNBsweE5A
80s cartoon intros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3PWfiE2bj8

There's more from that person's account.


----------



## sabrinageek (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, you've opened Pandora's box now, 'cos Sabby's an 80's cartoon freak!

Speaking of freak,  a couple of 80's "WTF were they thinking?"  Shows:

Rubik the Amazing Cube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYs_GCy9PRk
Turbo Teen:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UevBVGMap4
Pole Position:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj55mHD2Pes
TigerSharks: (Thundercats and Silverhawks weren't enough?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBzpF5e9gEM
Punky Brewster: (Glomer!)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lGnaIMCmU8 
Ed Grimley:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14Ku5ccBCX4
Kidd Video:  o/~ From my Video to my radio.. o/~  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBQS1cgsEdU
Best Cartoon Ever:  Mysterious Cities of Gold:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbVNZ-cghz0 (Best theme song ever behind Kidd Video!) 
Saturday Supercade:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmfT-YPXo4M

Furry Stuff I watched:
Kissyfur:  (Ed Gilbert & RJ Williams as Father/Son Bears -before- Talespin!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvBWIsjuW-8
The Get Along Gang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mffBVAwsr8Q
Pound Puppies:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJejHRB1S-8
Shirt Tales: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3FQGaqFJ7U
Alvin & The Chipmunks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EkmnlmtNLo
The Biskitts: (Could only find Italian) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1qMowoJjc
Gummi Bears: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loUNoy0Qub0
Someone Mentioned Duckula, so of course, Danger Mouse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrM0E9pag8E
Wuzzles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm1qbbki6z4

More info and all the 80's cartoons you can think of at http://80scartoons.net

-Sabrina


----------



## Sedit (Dec 1, 2007)

goddam, i remember, like, ALL of these...but those X-Men japanese versions are the shit!  Those, I never saw, til now.

CRY FOR THE MOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!




			
				MadPlumber said:
			
		

> Hmm, not much input on this one.
> 
> *[ALF Tales]*  Cartoon based on the sitcom.
> *[Alvin and the Chipmunks]*  1980s, I believe.
> ...


----------



## Sedit (Dec 1, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Classic Nickelodeon Cartoon Intros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5P5yqPxqnQ
> Classic Nickelodeon Show Intros (Non-cartoon): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlfkAFcFT50
> Disney Channel Intros from the 1990s: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9ZZkBENcZw
> Fox Kids Intros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmUKe6Lcax0
> ...



I miss Artie, The Strongest Man............In the wrold!


----------



## MadPlumber (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, you guys!  You got a lot of good ones up there and many I've not heard about.  And some of you beat me to the punch on some I was going to put down, too!


*[Galaxy High]*  I barely remember much about this show.  It looks to be better animated than your typical cartoon fare.
*[Gravedale High]*  Starring Rick Moranis.  I remember even less about this.
*[Mr. Wizard's World]*  This was one of my favorite shows from Nickelodeon.
*[The New Adventures of Winnie the Pooh]*  I think this was another show of higher animation standards.
*[Sailor Moon]*  When I was in college and my sister was still in high school, she wanted me to tape record episodes of this DIC import.  I mocked it, but somehow I also got into it, too.  But then she would show me weird stuff like Japanese language imports featuring Sailor Moon's transgender allies and such.  Weird.
And here's a little bonus for all you stoners:


*[Cartoon All-Stars to the Rescue Television Special]*  Does anybody else sense the irony in this kid getting a lecture from Michelangelo?


----------



## Kyouryuu (Dec 6, 2007)

Sedit said:
			
		

> I miss Artie, The Strongest Man............In the wrold!



How surreal was it to see Pete and Pete in that Wendy's ad? :shock:


----------



## wyanewill (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw_dVt4Dtlg

Here is the opening to my most fave 80's toon, [size=xx-large]EVER[/size]


----------



## MadPlumber (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, I used to watch Ghostbusters as a kid, too.  I never realized till now that the Parker version of the Ghostbusters theme wasn't used in the cartoon.


*[Hey Vern, It's Ernest!]* I never realized that Ernest was originally a generic commercial magnate.
*[The Jetsons]* I think I always hated this show.
*[Pee-Wee's Playhouse (Intro)]* A favorite show.
*[Pee-Wee's Playhouse (Closing Credits)]* Yeah, I can't find a good video.
*[Picture Pages]* I really wanted that marker!


----------



## Kyouryuu (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh wow, Picture Pages!  Hah, now there's a far back memory.

And also, for as much as people like to slam Pee-Wee, Pee-Wee's playhouse is still one of the most imaginative, madcap and eccentric kids shows I've ever seen.  It's absolutely surreal.  Exactly the kind of show that wouldn't get made today.

Come to think of it, so few of things would.  I feel blessed to have grown up in a time when "violent" cartoons were still aired, before we became nauseatingly P.C.


----------



## MadPlumber (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I imagine _Pee-Wee's Playhouse_ was a parent's nightmare back when I watched it, but it was still a never-miss program for me.

[size=medium]*Reading Rainbow*[/size]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs[/youtube]

[size=medium]*Today's Special*[/size]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cxLfIs051c[/youtube]

I got to hand it to the administrators, too!  That YouTube tag is pretty nifty!


----------

